# Is it time to cut losses?



## tryingAgain (Sep 5, 2011)

I have been in a disastrous marriage before. It took me long years to pick up the pieces. Then eight months ago I married what I thought was Mr right (religious marriage). immediately after issues started piling up. We can't agree on anything. He wanted a pre-nup and I agreed but later when he started talking about the details, I realized it was more than just his assets prior to marriage. He wants his 401k plus keep a considerable amount of earned income separate. I felt like he is draining the marriage of any substance. he doesn't get it when i get angry about it. He gets upset about my anger and I find myself in a gridlock. It is so frustrating. He refuse to go to couple counseling, for him the problem is my anger, he is fine. His daughter is 15, she has the most foul mouth you can imagine, she bangs doors , break dishes if she doesn't get what she wanted. she gets mild punishment and he moves on. I lost hope that things would improve, I blame myself for not seeing it coming . My stress level is so high it is affecting my health. I deserve a good trusting relationship , I am no longer sure this is the one.


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

I think you should get yourself into some individual counseling. This is the second guy you have married that has not been loving and caring. Maybe in IC, you can work on improving your self confidence. Yes you do deserve a good relationship but I think you might lack confidence and other chaacteristics to pursue the kind of guys that are going to contribute to a good relationship.


----------

